# Τακτοποιώντας τη βιβλιοθήκη μου



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Τις προάλλες μια φίλη μου έκανε τη βαρυσήμαντη ανακοίνωση: «Θα χαρίσω τους κλασικούς μου! Αγόρασα i-pad». Είχε κατεβάσει όλον τον Ντοστογιέφσκι, τον Προυστ, τον Μόμπι Ντικ του Μέλβιλ, τον Τζόυς και τη Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ. «Τέρμα η σκόνη και τα ακάρια», δήλωσε ενθουσιασμένη. «Τέρμα τα βάρη. Μονάχα τα εξακόσια γραμμάρια της ταμπλέτας». Έριξα μια ματιά στην εικονική βιβλιοθήκη της. Ήταν όλοι εκεί, εύτακτοι, πειθήνιοι, οργανωμένοι και κυρίως ανέπαφοι από το κιτρίνισμα του χρόνου, τους λεκέδες του καφέ, τις ανυπόμονες μολυβιές στα περιθώρια.

Παραμένω, ωστόσο, αμφίθυμη. Εξακολουθώ μάλλον να προτιμώ τις παραδοσιακές, σκονισμένες, επιτοίχιες βιβλιοθήκες. Ακραία υποκειμενικές, είναι η επιτομή των αναγνωστικών μας παθών, των βιβλιοφιλικών μας εμμονών, των λογοτεχνικών μας ερώτων. Αν, φυσικά, επενδύουμε έρωτες στα ράφια μας και δεν αρκούμαστε να τα επιδεικνύουμε σαν διακοσμητικά στοιχεία των σαλονιών μας, σειρές «ωραίων δεσιμάτων και ηχηρών τίτλων» που τόσο εξόργιζαν, ήδη από τον 1ο αιώνα μ.Χ. τον Σενέκα.

Θέλησα να τακτοποιήσω τη βιβλιοθήκη μου προχθές, να υποτάξω σε μια σκιώδη οργάνωση το απείθαρχο πλήθος των τόμων που όλο και μεγαλώνει, καταπίνοντας τον έναν ελεύθερο χώρο μετά τον άλλον. Πάλεψα για ώρες με τη φυσική συνθήκη των βιβλίων, που δεν είναι παρά η ακαταστασία. Ταξινομούσα μέχρι που σουρούπωσε, αν κι ήξερα, από την αρχή, ότι ο κόπος μου ήταν μάταιος. Υπήρχαν τόμοι που αρνούνταν να οργανωθούν, που αντιστρατεύονταν τη σύμβαση της κατάταξης. Και, καθώς τεντωνόμουν για να φτάσω τα ψηλότερα ράφια της βιβλιοθήκης, αναρωτιόμουν μήπως ο πλοίαρχος Νέμο ήξερε καλύτερα: οι δώδεκα χιλιάδες τόμοι του, αραδιασμένοι χωρίς καμιά διάκριση στα «ψηλά έπιπλα από μαύρο παλίσανδρο, στολισμένο με χαλκό» της ειδικής αίθουσας του Ναυτίλου, επισφράγιζαν μιαν αλήθεια που ο Ιούλιος Βερν φαίνεται να κατείχε: ότι ζωντανή βιβλιοθήκη είναι εκείνη που διαβάζεται και όχι εκείνη που επιδεικνύεται. Διαβάζω ανιδιοτελώς, σημαίνει διαβάζω για την απόλαυση· και απόλαυση σημαίνει βουτιά στο τυχαίο.

Αλλά τι θα ήταν μια βιβλιοθήκη χωρίς τη μανία της ταξινόμησης; Ο Ζωρζ Περέκ δεν θα ήθελε ούτε να το σκέφτεται. Δαμάζοντας τους τίτλους, θαρρεί κανείς πως δαμάζει την ίδια τη γνώση. Κατατάσσοντας, φαντάζεται πως ανακεφαλαιώνει, οργανώνοντας πως συνοψίζει. Χαϊδεύοντας τις ράχες των βιβλίων που διάβασε και όσων υπόσχεται πως κάποτε θ’ ανοίξει κι όμως συνέχεια αναβάλλει, πείθεται πως ο Μίλτον δεν υπερέβαλε: τα βιβλία είναι ζωντανά. Κι ακούει μέσα του το λαχανιασμένο μουρμουρητό του Κην, του αρχετυπικού βιβλιομανούς επιστήμονα που γέννησε η φαντασία του Ελίας Κανέτι: «Σύμφωνοι, τα βιβλία είναι άψυχα, δεν έχουν αισθήματα. Αλλά ποιος έχει αποδείξει ατράνταχτα την αναισθησία του ανόργανου;»

Ίσως, αύριο, η βιβλιοθήκη που τακτοποίησα προχθές με τόσο ζήλο, να είναι άχρηστη. Ίσως τα παιδιά μου να διαβάζουν – αν διαβάζουν – ηλεκτρονικά. Ίσως να ξεθωριάσουν οι σελίδες, να χαθούν οι λέξεις, και οι τόμοι που με τόση αγάπη συγκέντρωσα να καταντήσουν tabulae rasae. Αλλά, καθώς αγγίζω τα βιβλία μου, παρηγοριέμαι. Για την ώρα βρίσκονται ακόμα εδώ, πρόθυμα, χρήσιμα. Και θυμάμαι τον Μπόρχες: «Φυλάω τα βιβλία/ που ίσως είναι τα τελευταία/ Εδώ είναι στα ράφια τα ψηλά/ την ίδια ώρα μακρινά και κοντινά/ κρυφά και φανερά, όπως τα άστρα».

*Της Κατερίνας Σχινά*


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Κάπου υπάρχουν νήματα, που θα τα βρει ο Ζαζ, με γνώμες και διαμάχες επ' αυτού... :) 

Θα βγουν οι Κιντλιστές και Αϊπαντιστές και θα λένε για την αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα των συσκευών αυτών και για την πληθώρα επιλογών μην τυχόν αποφασίσουν να διαβάσουν κάτι άλλο μέσα στο μετρό από αυτό που έχουν μαζί τους και πάθουν καμιά στέρηση στη δεκάλεπτη διαδρομή και σφαδάζουν και αφρίζουν μπροστά στον κόσμο. Ντροπή! Θα συμπληρώσουν δε ότι αν δεν είχαν τόσα βιβλία σ' εκείνο το δωμάτιο του σπιτιού τους, θα το είχαν ήδη μετατρέψει σε πισίνα και σπα, κάτι που τώρα τα βιβλία τούς εμποδίζουν να το κάνουν... :lol: :clap:

Και θα βγουν και οι αναχρονιστικοί βιβλιολάτρεις (μεταξύ αυτών κι εγώ) και θα λέμε για την ομορφιά του βιβλίου, για τη μυρωδιά του, για το μοναδικό χειροπιαστό εξώφυλλό του και ας φταρνιζόμαστε κάθε μέρα από τη σκόνη και ας γίνουν πολτός κάποια στιγμή στα χέρια μας ή λεκιάσουν ή χαθούν... 

Ατέρμονες κουβέντες, αδιέξοδες συζητήσεις... ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως έχω αρχίσει και αναρωτιέμαι από τώρα τι θα κάνω τα βιβλία μου: αυτά που αγόρασα, αυτά που μου χάρισαν, αυτά που βρήκα, αυτά που έκλεψα, αυτά που δανείστηκα και ξέχασα να επιστρέψω, αυτά που δανείστηκα και "ξέχασα" να επιστρέψω, αυτά που κληρονόμησα... αλλά κυρίως αυτά με τις τόσο πολύ προσωπικές αφιερώσεις, άλλοτε απλοϊκές, άλλοτε κοινότοπες, άλλοτε ευφάνταστες, άλλοτε κρυπτικές, άλλοτε φάτσα-φόρα, που ακολούθησαν και ακολουθούν τη ζωή μου από τότε που έμαθα να διαβάζω. Άραγε θα καταλήξουν σε κάποια χέρια σεβαστικά, σε κάποια μυαλά ταξιδιάρικα που θα πλάσουν ιστορίες με αυτές τις τρεις, δέκα, είκοσι πέντε λέξεις; Που θα αναρωτηθούν για λίγες στιγμές γι' αυτά τα πρόσωπα που ένιωσαν και έγραψαν; 
Ελπίζω πως κάποια καλή έμπνευση θα μου έρθει όταν έρθει η ώρα...


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Πάνω που σκεφτόμουν σήμερα να παραγγείλω ένα κιντλ. Όχι για κανένα συγκεκριμένο λόγο, απλά γιατί με έπιασε εδώ και μέρες η επιθυμία να ξοδέψω λεφτά στο Άμαζον. 
Βιβλία πολλά δεν έχω. Αυτό είναι συνειδητή επιλογή γιατί δεν υπάρχει χώρος, αλλά υπάρχουν βιβλιοθήκες. Ανά πάσα στιγμή έχω καμιά δεκαριά βιβλία δανεισμένα στο σπίτι. Επιπλέον, εδώ και χρόνια δεν διαβάζω στη συγκοινωνία, με ζαλίζει. Μικρή τα φρόντιζα τα βιβλία μου, να είναι καθαρά, ατσάκιστα κλπ. Και τώρα με εκνευρίζουν τα ταλαιπωρημένα βιβλία και δεν καταλαβαίνω την επιμονή μιας φίλης μου να διαβάζει ο γιός της λογοτεχνία με το μολύβι στο χέρι και να υπογραμμίζει καλολογικά στοιχεία και ενδιαφέρουσες εκφράσεις και μετά να τον εξετάζει κιόλας. Βεβαίως ο μικρός είναι αριστούχος στα φιλολογικά, οπότε ίσως η μέθοδος της μαμάς του βοηθάει.

Πρόσφατα όμως ανακάλυψα ότι μπορώ να ακούω- στο κινητό μου, κατεβάζοντας την ανάγνωση των περιοδικών που είμαι συνδρομήτρια. Έτσι αντί να διαβάζω το περιοδικό πριν πέσω για ύπνο, το ακούω την ώρα που οδηγώ. Δεν είναι το ίδιο, ειδικά καθώς συχνά πρόκειται για αρθρογραφία με διαγράμματα και αριθμούς, αλλά η επιλογή είναι ανάμεσα σε αυτό ή στο τίποτα. Κι η κύρια λειτουργία του Κιντλ που μου άρεσε ήταν η δυνατότητα να σου διαβάζει. Όμως αυτή τη δυνατότητα δεν την έχουν τα καινούργια μοντέλα. Οπότε φτου κι απ' την αρχή...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Θα βγουν οι Κιντλιστές και Αϊπαντιστές και θα λένε για την αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα των συσκευών αυτών και για την πληθώρα επιλογών μην τυχόν αποφασίσουν να διαβάσουν κάτι άλλο μέσα στο μετρό από αυτό που έχουν μαζί τους και πάθουν καμιά στέρηση στη δεκάλεπτη διαδρομή και σφαδάζουν και αφρίζουν μπροστά στον κόσμο. Ντροπή! Θα συμπληρώσουν δε ότι αν δεν είχαν τόσα βιβλία σ' εκείνο το δωμάτιο του σπιτιού τους, θα το είχαν ήδη μετατρέψει σε πισίνα και σπα, κάτι που τώρα τα βιβλία τούς εμποδίζουν να το κάνουν... :lol: :clap:


Μετά θα έρθουμε κι εμείς οι Κιντλιστές-κολλημένοι treehuggers (που λέει και ο Ζάζουλας) και θα πούμε ότι όχι μόνο έχουμε κατεβάσει όλους τους κλασικούς δωρεάν στο πρωτότυπο (ας είν' καλά το Project Gutenberg) και αγοράζουμε και τα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία πιο φτηνά, αλλά και κάθε φορά που διαβάζουμε ένα βιβλίο στο Κιντλ σώζουμε τουλάχιστον μισό δέντρο, για να μην πω πόσα ποτάμια από τα χημικά που χρησιμοποιούνται για τη λεύκανση του χαρτιού και άλλα τέτοια. Άσε που είμαστε και αλλεργικοί στα ακάρεα και γλιτώνουμε και τη σκόνη που μαζεύεται στη χάρτινη βιβλιοθήκη-γωνία του σαλονιού, αυτό πού το πας; 


Και πέρα από την πλάκα, τα χάρτινα βιβλία έχουν βέβαια άλλη χάρη, μυρίζουν ωραία, τα στήνουμε και στη βιβλιοθήκη μας να τα καμαρώνουμε και άλλα τέτοια, αλλά το να διαβάζεις βιβλία (και pdf, άρθρα και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα) στο Κιντλ έχει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα, το μεγαλύτερο από τα οποία για μένα είναι το πεζότατο οικονομικό.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Η διαφορά για μένα είναι πολύ απλή (στο δικό μου το μυαλό). Θα έλεγα για το Κιντλ: 

Ναι, στα μικρά βιβλία της δουλειάς, τα δοκίμια, τα άρθρα, τα κάθε λογής κειμενάκια που δεν θα ήθελα να έχω ή να διαβάσω για κάποια άλλη χρήση. 
Όχι στα βιβλία που προορίζονται για διασκέδαση, για συλλογή, για σημεία αναφοράς, για κληρονομιά. 

Επίσης, πρέπει να σκεφτούμε όλοι το εξής: πόσο χρόνο έχουμε για να διαβάσουμε βιβλία. Μη μας δημιουργείται δηλαδή η τεχνητή ανάγκη όπως και με τη μουσική και τις ταινίες, μόνο και μόνο επειδή μπορούμε να τα έχουμε, ξαφνικά να γινόμαστε πρόμαχοι ενός μέσου που μπορεί να μας παρέχει μια συλλογή, την οποία δεν θα διαβάσουμε ποτέ. 
Είναι τροφή για σκέψη ο εξής συλλογισμός: Έχω χιλιάδες βιβλία στο Κιντλ, επειδή είναι δωρεάν. Θα τα διαβάσω όμως; 
Ενώ έχω υποδεκαπλάσια σε χαρτί. Τα έχω διαβάσει όλα.
Άρα στην αναγνωστική σούμα ποιο υπερισχύει; 

Και στην οικονομική σούμα πάλι, κάτι σαν υπερκαταναλωτισμό το βλέπω το Κιντλ. Παίρνω βιβλία επειδή μπορώ, ενώ δεν τα χρειάζομαι. Ενώ αγοράζω το ένα που θέλω μόνο και δίνω τα 15-20 ευρώ γι' αυτό το ένα. 

Τέλος, όσον αφορά τη μόλυνση και το περιβάλλον είναι πιθανόν να προκαλείται η ίδια ζημιά όταν καταστρέφονται τσιπάκια και λοιπά μέρη. Κάπου στη νότια Κίνα πάνε όλα. Ας τους ρωτήσουμε. :) 

Και κάτι ακόμα που ενισχύει την προσωπική μου άποψη υπέρ του χάρτινου βιβλίου: όταν δουλεύω 15 ώρες την ημέρα σε μια οθόνη, το τελευταίο που θέλω είναι να αλλάξω οθόνη για να διαβάσω κάτι να ξεκουραστώ ή να ψυχαγωγηθώ. 


Και η λίστα με τα επιχειρήματα μπορεί να συνεχιστεί, αλλά δεν θέλω να κουράσω ούτε να τσακωθώ, για κάτι που θεωρώ πως είναι καθαρά θέμα γούστου και προσωπικών επιλογών. Θα μπορούσα να αναφερθώ στα παιδιά και το βιβλίο, στους φοιτητές και το βιβλίο, στον εκδοτικό χώρο, στα βιβλιοπωλεία και άλλα πολλά...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Mα δεν το έβαλα για να τσακωθούμε.


----------



## Earion (Jun 24, 2013)

Νήματα για το θέμα «ηλεκτρονικό εναντίον χάρτινου βιβλίου» έχουμε, και είναι πάνω από ένα. Εδώ κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ο χώρος που θα συζητήσουμε γι' αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος: *τακτοποιώντας* τη βιβλιοθήκη μου. Υπάρχει αυτή η διάσταση, που την ξεχνούμε: τάξη εναντίον αταξίας.

Τάξη. Ας το σκεφτούμε λίγο: Μπορεί να υπάρξει τάξη στα βιβλία μας και τι είδους; Υπάρχει τάξη στη φύση; Υπάρχει τάξη στο σύμπαν;

Εδώ και λίγα χρόνια έχω κολλήσει με μαγνητάκια ένα μικρό χαρτάκι πάνω στο ψυγείο:

Ο Αμερικανός σκηνοθέτης Στάνλεϊ Κιούμπρικ περιβαλλόταν από ένα δαιδαλώδες χάρτινο χάος που οικοδομούσε ο ίδιος χρόνο με τον χρόνο. Περισυνέλεγε σχεδόν τα πάντα, φύλαγε γιγαντιαίους σάκους με την αλληλογραφία που είχε σκοπό κάποια τιγμή να διαβάσει (και που ποτέ δεν προλάβαινε να διαβάσει) και πάνω σε αυτούς τους σάκους τοποθετούσε στοίβες από φακέλους, φωτογραφίες, μακέτες, βιβλία (ως επί το πλείστον ιστορικά), σκίτσα του Ναπολέοντα, για τον οποίο έτρεφε ένα ισόβιο δέος, και ό,τι άλλο άφηνε πίσω της η εξίσου χαοτική φιλμογραφία του. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι κυκλοφορούσε ευρύτατα η φήμη ότι δέκα (κάποιοι έλεγαν 100) από τα δωμάτια του Childwickbury Manor, της έπαυλης που αγόρασε το 1978 έξω από το Λονδίνο (όπου ολοκληρώθηκαν, μεταξύ άλλων, τα γυρίσματα της «Λάμψης»), ήταν αποκλειστικά χώροι αποθήκευσης. Η Κριστιάνε Κιούμπρικ μίλησε κάποτε πικραμένη για όλη αυτή τη συσσωρευμένη χασούρα με την οποία ο σύζυγός της είχε γεμίσει στάβλους και υπόγεια. «Το πρόβλημα με τον Στάνλεϊ ήταν ότι κρατούσε τα πάντα... Στη δική μας περίπτωση το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν να βρεις τη βελόνα αλλά τα άχυρα». Παρ' όλα αυτά ο ίδιος διατεινόταν ότι ήταν λάτρης της τάξης, γι' αυτό και είχε εφεύρει τις δικές του πολυσύνθετες πατέντες αρχειοθέτησης. ..................... Από κάποιο ΒΗΜΑγκαζίνο (δεν κράτησα ημερομηνία)

Ο ηρωάς μου. 
Προσέξατε την τελευταία πρόταση;


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Αφού θες να μιλήσουμε για αρχειοθέτηση, εγώ τα βιβλία μου τα βάζω ανά μέγεθος και θεματικά. Το μέγεθος προηγείται γιατί δεν έχω χώρο για χάσιμο. Δυστυχώς, εδώ και καναδυό μήνες έχω τη βιβλιοθήκη στη θέση της, τα ράφια στο πάτωμα και τα βιβλία σε σωρό κι ακόμα δεν έχω ταχτοποιήσει τίποτα. Κι έχει αρχίσει να μου αρέσει η ακαταστασία. Κάτι ήξερε ο Κιούμπρικ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2013)

@Άζι: ναι, πράγματι, ας μην το συζητήσουμε αφού τέθηκε και η παράμετρος του να τσακωθούμε (δεν ήταν τέτοια η πρόθεσή μου).

Το μόνο που θέλω να προσθέσω σχετικά και μετά θα σταματήσω (άι πρόμις και συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο, απλώς το θέμα με απασχολεί αρκετά :)) αφορά το οικολογικό σκέλος πάντως της χρήσης ereaders: το έψαξα όσο μπορούσα στο νέτι πριν μερικούς μήνες και ανακάλυψα πως η επικρατέστερη άποψη είναι ότι το Κιντλ μετά από ένα χρόνο χρήσης αρχίζει να έχει θετικό πρόσημο για το περιβάλλον, αφού ισοσκελίζεται η ζημιά που γίνεται με την κατασκευή του. Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά από κάποια χρόνια, αυτού του είδους οι συσκευές θα είναι πλήρως ανακυκλώσιμες και φτιαγμένες από υλικά πιο φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον - ήδη οι περισσότερες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές ανακυκλώνονται σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Αυτό συν τα δάση που ήδη μειώνονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι για μένα αρκετά ικανό επιχείρημα υπέρ της χρήσης.



Earion said:


> Τάξη. Ας το σκεφτούμε λίγο: Μπορεί να υπάρξει τάξη στα βιβλία μας και τι είδους; Υπάρχει τάξη στη φύση; Υπάρχει τάξη στο σύμπαν;


Τι να σου πω, βρε Εάριε, τώρα ξύνεις πληγές. Έχω προσπαθήσει άπειρες φορές, αλλά πάντα καταλήγουν αυτά που ξαναδιαβάζω σε μια στοίβα πάνω από τα υπόλοιπα και γίνονται όλα χάλια :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Θεματικά όσο μπορώ, η αρχειοθέτηση. Το θέμα είναι όταν πληθαίνουν από ένα θέμα, τι κάνουμε; Προς το παρόν τα έχω οριζόντια... Κρίμα όμως γιατί χάνονται έτσι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Ύστερα από αρκετές μετακομίσεις και για πολλούς λόγους, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έφτασα στον τελευταίο εγκόσμιο προορισμό μου και μαζί μ' εμένα και η βιβλιοθήκη μου. 
Από την πρώτη στιγμή που απέκτησα δική μου βιβλιοθήκη -το σπέρμα της βλάστησε εκεί στα σχολικά χρόνια- αποφάσισα ενστικτωδώς να ακολουθώ ένα απλό σύστημα τακτοποίησης: τα θεματικά ράφια. Εδώ για την ποίηση -οι Έλληνες μαζί, οι άλλοι επίσης μαζί, οι μεταφράσεις μαζεμένες, τα πρωτότυπα δίπλα- εδώ για την ελληνική λογοτεχνία (άλλο ράφι η "κλασική" άλλο η σύγχρονη) εδώ για την ξένη λογοτεχνία (αλλού τα μεταφρασμένα αλλού τα πρωτότυπα) εδώ για το δοκίμιο (αλλού η πολιτική, αλλού οι κοινωνιολογία, αλλού η ψυχολογία κλπ) στο προφυλαγμένο με τζάμι τμήμα τα παλιά, εύθραυστα και πολύτιμα... πιάνετε το νόημα.
Τι γίνεται όμως όταν τα ράφια πήζουν και το σύστημα δεν λειτουργεί πια; Ε, εκεί οι ταξινομήσεις πάνε λίγο περίπατο. Τι γίνεται με τα αγορασμένα/χαρισμένα αλλά αδιάβαστα λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου και κουράγιου; Αυτά μπαίνουν φύρδην μίγδην στο "ράφι για τα αδιάβαστα" και περιμένουν... Πριν λίγο καιρό της πρόσθεσα άλλη μια τσοντούλα γιατί είχε γεμίσει.:)

ΥΓ Καλά, μη φανταστείτε κανένα πελώριο κι απέραντο μεγαθήριο. Μια αξιοπρεπής βιβλιοθήκη είναι. Που άλλοτε μου φαίνεται απελπιστικά μικρή και λειψή κι άλλοτε αναρωτιέμαι αν και πότε θα προλάβω να διαβάσω όλα όσα περιέχει και συνεχίζει να αποκτά.

ΥΓ2. Η βιβλιοθήκη του πατέρα μου, την οποία κληρονόμησα κατά μεγάλο μέρος, κόντευε πια να ξηλωθεί στις ραφές, είχε γεμίσει ως τα μπούνια με διπλές σειρές, παραχωμένα από πίσω, από πάνω, από κάτω... Κάτι σαν μικρογραφία Κιούμπρικ το γραφείο του, ψυχική και σωματική περιπέτεια το "ξεσκαρτάρισμά" του...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τι γίνεται όμως όταν τα ράφια πήζουν και το σύστημα δεν λειτουργεί πια;


Αυτό είναι θέμα. Εγώ σε όλα μου τα ράφια έχω διπλές σειρές (μία πίσω μία μπροστά) και στοιβαγμένα οριζόντια από πάνω


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Α, ξέχασα να σας πω: σε ένα βοηθητικό δωματιάκι υπάρχει και μια δεύτερη βιβλιοθήκη με τα φοιτητικά μου βιβλία, κάποιους τόμους της πατρικής που δεν με πολυενδιαφέρουν, κάτι συλλογές περιοδικών, κάτι έντυπα αρχείου, διάφορα τέτοια. Επίσης τραπεζάκια και κομοδίνα είναι φιλόξενα μέρη για βιβλία. :)

Επίσης στην άκρη των ντουλαπιών της κουζίνας υπάρχει και η βιβλιοθήκη της, με τα ανάλογα --από τσελεμεντέ- συλλεκτικό κομμάτι του '60, δώρο του μπαμπά προς την τότε μνηστή του και μετέπειτα σύζυγό του και μητέρα μου, μέχρι ξένες κουζίνες και περιοδικά των κυριακάτικων εφημερίδων συν ό,τι άλλο έχει πέσει στα αχόρταγα χέρια μου. Ευτυχώς, το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο μπλογκ με θέμα τη μαγειρική και γλιτώνω τουλάχιστον απ' αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

Δηλαδή είμαι ο μοναδικός εδώ με ράφια (όχι όλα) παστωμένα σε _τριπλή_ σειρά;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή είμαι ο μοναδικός εδώ με ράφια (όχι όλα) παστωμένα σε _τριπλή_ σειρά;



Ευλογημένε θνητέ!


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Πώς την κάνεις την τριπλή σειρά, δόχτορα; 

Κάτι φίλοι κληρονόμησαν (κυριολεκτικά) τη βιβλιοθήκη ενός καθηγητή Γερμανικής φιλολογίας, δέκα χιλιάδες βιβλία. Φτιάξανε ένα σύστημα με συρόμενες βιβλιοθήκες, έτσι έχουν διπλή βιβλιοθήκη. Τριπλή δύσκολο...
ΥΓ Όποτε πάω σπίτι τους στενοχωριέμαι που δεν ξέρω τόσο καλά γερμανικά ώστε να δανείζομαι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ο Αμερικανός σκηνοθέτης Στάνλεϊ Κιούμπρικ περιβαλλόταν από ένα δαιδαλώδες χάρτινο χάος που οικοδομούσε ο ίδιος χρόνο με τον χρόνο. [...] Η Κριστιάνε Κιούμπρικ μίλησε κάποτε πικραμένη για όλη αυτή τη *συσσωρευμένη χασούρα* με την οποία ο σύζυγός της είχε γεμίσει στάβλους και υπόγεια.


Είναι προφανώς λάθος ψηφιοποίησης, αλλά εγώ θα το κάνω σλόγκαν: *Η χαρτούρα είναι χασούρα!*

Η τελευταία χαζή επένδυσή μου σε βιβλία* ήταν το _London: A Biography_ του Ackroyd. Ιδού τα αμαζονικά στοιχεία του (το πήρα και πανόδετο ο Ταρζάν! προσφέρεται για γυμναστική στο κρεβάτι):
Hardcover: 832 pages
Product Dimensions: 9.4 x 6.1 x 2.2 inches
Shipping Weight: 2.8 pounds
http://www.amazon.com/London-Biography-Peter-Ackroyd/dp/0385497709

Το έχω πια στο Κιντλ. Αν το θέλετε για να στολίσετε τα ράφια σας, δικό σας.

* Δεν έχω πάψει να επενδύω σε χαρτί. Όχι όμως πια χαζά, ούτε με ορίζοντα πενήντα χρόνων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πώς την κάνεις την τριπλή σειρά, δόχτορα;


Με μικρά βιβλία για παραγέμισμα. Έχω πολλές δεκάδες Α6 των 120-150 σελίδων. Επίσης, με καλά οργανωμένες σειρές βιβλίων τσέπης σε ράφια των 38-40 εκατ. Πολλά πράγματα μπορείς να κάνεις, απλώς δεν είναι εύχρηστα πια. Κάποτε είχα αρχειοθετήσει τα περιεχόμενα των παστωμένων ραφιών, αλλά τα αρχεία χάθηκαν...


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή είμαι ο μοναδικός εδώ με ράφια (όχι όλα) παστωμένα σε _τριπλή_ σειρά;



Χαιρετίζω την εφευρετικότητα, μόνο που υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος τα παστωμένα να γίνουν μακροπρόθεσμα πακτωμένα. Όσο περισσότερα βιβλία έχει μπροστά του το πίσω βιβλίο, τόσο λιγότερες πιθανότητες έχει να ξαναδεί το φως του ήλιου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2013)

Α, ναι, οι πίνακες περιεχομένων (οι λίστες, αν προτιμάτε)...
Είχα κάποτε κολλημένες τέτοιες λίστες στο ντουλάπι της κουζίνας που φυλάω μπαχαρικά και άλλα μικροπράγματα για να ξέρω τι υπάρχει απο πίσω. Αλλά για βιβλία δε νομίζω ότι θα το έκανα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Τέλος, όσον αφορά τη μόλυνση και το περιβάλλον είναι πιθανόν να προκαλείται η ίδια ζημιά όταν καταστρέφονται τσιπάκια και λοιπά μέρη. Κάπου στη νότια Κίνα πάνε όλα. Ας τους ρωτήσουμε. :)



Nope. Είναι βέβαια προς συζήτηση το αν όντως τα βιβλία είναι υπαίτια για καταστροφή δασών, καθώς η αυξημένη ζήτηση οδηγεί σε νέα δάση (που όμως η περιβαλλοντική τους συνεισφορά είναι αμφίβολη), σίγουρα όμως η συνολική συνεισφορά στην μόλυνση είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη για το παραδοσιακό βιβλίο.



azimuthios said:


> Και κάτι ακόμα που ενισχύει την προσωπική μου άποψη υπέρ του χάρτινου βιβλίου: όταν δουλεύω 15 ώρες την ημέρα σε μια οθόνη, το τελευταίο που θέλω είναι να αλλάξω οθόνη για να διαβάσω κάτι να ξεκουραστώ ή να ψυχαγωγηθώ.



Εν πρώτοις να δηλώσω την 100% αντίθεσή μου με το διάβασμα σε iPad. Είναι απολύτως άθλιο για διάβασμα. Το παραδοσιακό Kindle όμως δεν βασίζεται σε οθόνη, είναι πιο ξεκούραστο κι από κανονικό βιβλίο.

Γενικά το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα θα πάψει να είναι ζήτημα κάποια στιγμή στην επόμενη εικοσαετία, γιατί το βιβλίο δεν προσφέρει κανένα πλεονέκτημα απέναντι στην ηλεκτρονική έκδοση, ενώ αντιθέτως η ηλεκτρονική έκδοση έχει ένα σωρό πλεονεκτήματα. Αυτό δεν το έγραψα για να τσακωθούμε.

Όσον αφορά την τακτοποίηση, τα βιβλία μου είναι σκορπισμένα σε όλο το σπίτι, σε μικρές βιβλιοθήκες και τα αδιάβαστα σε συρτάρια. Το σύστημα τακτοποίησης στις βιβλιοθήκες έχει ως εξής: βιβλία που έχουν σχέση μεταξύ τους (σειρές, εκδόσεις σε ένα θέμα) και μετά πάνε ανάλογα με το μέγεθος, με το χρώμα και με το αν τα γράμματα διαβάζονται γέρνοντας το κεφάλι αριστερά ή δεξιά (ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν ακολουθούν οι πάντες ένα σύστημα).


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ... αν τα γράμματα διαβάζονται γέρνοντας το κεφάλι αριστερά ή δεξιά (ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν ακολουθούν οι πάντες ένα σύστημα).



Άκου τον, άκουτον!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> αν τα γράμματα διαβάζονται γέρνοντας το κεφάλι αριστερά ή δεξιά (ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν ακολουθούν οι πάντες ένα σύστημα)


Αυτό ήταν ίσως το πρώτο μεγάλο μου δίλημμα όταν ξεκίνησα την εκδοτική μου δραστηριότητα. Και τελικά κατέληξα στο αντίθετο απ' ό,τι κάνουν συνήθως οι άλλοι Έλληνες εκδότες, διότι το βρήκα πολύ λογικότερο: Όταν το βιβλίο είναι ξαπλωτό με το εμπροσθόφυλλο επάνω, τότε ο τίτλος στη ράχη να διαβάζεται κανονικά. Αυτή είναι και η αμερικάνικη προσέγγιση, και την ακολουθούν γενικά οι αγγλόφωνοι εκδότες. Οι γαλλόφωνοι εδώ είναι φάουλ (κι ίσως η πηγή επιρροής και για τους Έλληνες).


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...και με το αν τα γράμματα διαβάζονται γέρνοντας το κεφάλι αριστερά ή δεξιά (ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν ακολουθούν οι πάντες ένα σύστημα).



Πέστα χρυσόστομε! Δε φαίνεται να συμφωνεί κανένας αν οι τίτλοι πρέπει να είναι από πάνω προς τα κάτω ή από κάτω προς τα πάνω.
Βεβαίως το πρόβλημα λύνεται: τα βάζεις να διαβάζονται όπως θες εσύ. Μερικά θα είναι ανάποδα, αλλά τι πειράζει;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

*Spine titling*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bookbinding#Spine_titling


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Οπότε επιβεβαιώνονται αυτά που έγραψα στο #24. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι προφανώς λάθος ψηφιοποίησης, αλλά εγώ θα το κάνω σλόγκαν: *Η χαρτούρα είναι χασούρα!*



θα με πείσεις γι' αυτό τη μέρα που θα πάψεις να εξαρτάσαι από την πλησιέστερη πρίζα προκειμένου να λειτουργήσει η κερδισμένη ηλεκτρονικούρα σου.:twit: Εγώ τα βιβλία μου θα μπορώ να τα διαβάζω ακόμα κι αν ναυαγήσω μαζί τους σ' ένα ξερονήσι σαν τον Ροβινσώνα. Εσύ; (Και, όχι, αν ναυαγήσουμε μαζί δεν πρόκειται να σου δανείσω τον Ροβινσώνα μου για να διαβάσεις. :devil: )



> Το έχω πια στο Κιντλ. Αν το θέλετε για να στολίσετε τα ράφια σας, δικό σας.



Κοίτα, δεδομένου ότι δεν αγοράζουμε βιβλία με το μέτρο και με μοναδικό κριτήριο αν ταιριάζουν στην κλάρα του τριθέσιου, σαν την κυρία του μεγαλοχασάπη, θα μπορούσαμε ακόμα και να θιχτούμε μ' αυτή τη φράση. Μετά όμως σκέφτομαι... ναι, τα βιβλία είναι _και _στολίδι. Είναι κόσμημα. Είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του οικιακού μικρόκοσμού σου. Κάποια απ' αυτά είναι πραγματικά έργα τέχνης με τα εξώφυλλά τους, τις γραμματοσειρές τους, τις βινιέτες τους... Είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην απλή χρήση και την απόλαυση με όλες τις αισθήσεις. Οπότε, ναι. Αν δεν το θέλεις, το περιμαζεύω κι αυτό το αδεσποτάκι. Πότε να έρθω να το παραλάβω;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πότε να έρθω να το παραλάβω;


Για να 'χει αξία μια επίσκεψη στου Νίκελ, πρέπει να είναι απροειδοποίητη. :devil: Πάρε τηλ να το οργανώσουμε. :angel:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> θα με πείσεις γι' αυτό τη μέρα που θα πάψεις να εξαρτάσαι από την πλησιέστερη πρίζα προκειμένου να λειτουργήσει η κερδισμένη ηλεκτρονικούρα σου.



Σήμερα δηλαδή, γιατί τεχνικά έχεις την δυνατότητα να το φορτίσεις με χρήση κάθε μορφής ενέργειας.



bernardina said:


> Εγώ τα βιβλία μου θα μπορώ να τα διαβάζω ακόμα κι αν ναυαγήσω μαζί τους σ' ένα ξερονήσι σαν τον Ροβινσώνα.



Με προϋπόθεση φυσικά να κουβαλάς μαζί σου την βιβλιοθήκη σου. Τσαντάκι Σπορτ Μπίλι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τσαντάκι Σπορτ Μπίλι;


Ναι! :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Με προϋπόθεση φυσικά να κουβαλάς μαζί σου την βιβλιοθήκη σου. Τσαντάκι Σπορτ Μπίλι;


Όχι. Βαλιτσάκι ΉταΒήτα.:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Χαιρετίζω την εφευρετικότητα, μόνο που υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος τα παστωμένα να γίνουν μακροπρόθεσμα πακτωμένα. Όσο περισσότερα βιβλία έχει μπροστά του το πίσω βιβλίο, τόσο λιγότερες πιθανότητες έχει να ξαναδεί το φως του ήλιου.


Πιθανότητα που τείνει στο 1 και τη βεβαιότητα, δυστυχώς. Αλλά πόσους τοίχους να γεμίσεις με βιβλιοθήκες πια;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Να κάνουν τα βιβλία επίταξη στο σαλόνι! Το σαλόνι είναι άλλωστε το πιο άχρηστο δωμάτιο των σπιτιών. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Να κάνουν τα βιβλία επίταξη στο σαλόνι!









Καλό αυτό. Να 'σαι καλά, γέλασα πρωί πρωί. Ξέρεις και κανένα άλλο, με τον Τοτό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όχι. Βαλιτσάκι ΉταΒήτα.:twit:



Τσκ, τσκ... *τσέπες* Ήτα Βήτα!:twit:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τσκ, τσκ... *τσέπες* Ήτα Βήτα!:twit:



*Βαλιτσάκι.* Σορτσάκι. :devil: Κι αν είσαι φρόνιμο παιδί θα σου πω και το όνομά του στα αγγλικά (και όχι μόνο) 

(αυτονόμηση νήματος σε... 3...2...)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2013)

Ο Νίκελ καθώς ετοιμάζει για διώξιμο τους απεχθείς τόμους του. Εδώ κοιτάει μήπως του έχει παραπέσει μέσα κανα πενηντάευρο, κανα ραβασάκι, κανα κουπόνι για αναβάθμιση κιντλ κλπ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> *Βαλιτσάκι.* Σορτσάκι. :devil: Κι αν είσαι φρόνιμο παιδί θα σου πω και το όνομά του στα αγγλικά (και όχι μόνο)
> 
> (αυτονόμηση νήματος σε... 3...2...)



Ξέρω το όνομά του σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Λογικόν, αφού έμαθα να διαβάζω με το Μίκυ Μάους, όχι στο σχολείο. Ακόμα διαβάζω. Μπορώ να σου γράψω διατριβή για τα ονόματα όλων των ηρώων και τις κατά καιρούς μεταφράσεις τους (από το 1986 μέχρι σήμερα κάποιοι έχουν αλλάξει ονόματα).


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 25, 2013)

Χμμμ, μέχρι προσφάτως ανήκα στην κατηγορία των σαφώς χαρτολάγνων. Όμως πριν από λίγο καιρό έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα τέτοιο μαραφέτι (θα σας γελάσω τι ακριβώς ήταν, πάντως δεν ήταν άη-παντ [πότε γιορτάζει αυτός ,μεγάλη η χάρη του;]) και διαπίστωσα ότι, χμ, καθώς η πρεσβυωπία ενσκήπτει αμείλικτη θα ήταν πολύ καλό να έχω στη διάθεσή μου ένα μαραφετάκι που μεγαλώνει τη γραμματοσειρά και [ντράμρολ] φωτίζει στο σκοτάδι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2013)

Ααααα, η πρεσβυωπία... Που καταργεί τα πάντα. 
Ζηλεύω τους συνομήλικούς μου που έχουν (ακόμα) καλή όραση. Εγώ δυστυχώς, γυαλιά φοράω από μικρή,  οπότε δεν περιμένω θαύματα, θα στραβωθώ από τους πρώτους. Ήδη χρειάζομαι προβολείς για να διαβάσω τη νύχτα, ενώ κάποτε διάβαζα στο ημίφως. Και μόνο ημίφως; Θεοσκόταδο. 
Κάποτε επίσης διάβαζα τα πολύ πολύ ψιλά γραμματάκια, π.χ. στα μπουκάλια με τα σαπουνοειδή, που σου λένε συστατικά με κάτι γράμματα ψείρες. Τώρα, έχετε γεια βρυσούλες. 
Τα φέρνω κοντά, δεν βλέπω τίποτα, θολούρα. 
Τα πάω μακριά, δε βλέπω τίποτα, είναι μια σταλιά. mg:
Κι όταν έχω περάσει μια μέρα στον υπολογιστή (συχνά δηλαδή), η θολούρα εμφανίζεται πιο νωρίς, πριν πέσει ο ήλιος. :blush:
Τώρα έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι στα σοβαρά το λέιζερ, που παλιότερα δεν το σκεφτόμουν καν. 

Οπότε ωραία τα βιβλία, πολύ ωραία. Να είχαν και λίγο πιο μεγάλα γράμματα ή κανέναν προσωπικό προβολέα...


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> *Βαλιτσάκι.* Σορτσάκι. :devil: Κι αν είσαι φρόνιμο παιδί θα σου πω και το όνομά του στα αγγλικά (και όχι μόνο)
> 
> (αυτονόμηση νήματος σε... 3...2...)


Eeega Beevaz, καθίστε καλά μη σας βάλω στη ναφθαλίνη.  Μιαμ!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2013)

15 Gorgeous Photos Of The Old Cincinnati Library


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2013)

Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι τα χώρεσα όλα αυτά σε έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό με τερα-τώδη χωρητικότητα και έμεινε χώρος και για μερικές ταινίες... 

Από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι και το ξεσκόνισμα που γλιτώσαμε... :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι και το ξεσκόνισμα που γλιτώσαμε... :)


Το #12 δεν το λες ακριβώς "γλιτώσαμε"... ;) 
Εδώ που τα λέμε... ούτε ξεσκόνισμα το λες.  Χμ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2013)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το νήμα αφορά αυτό εδώ το κείμενο του Βάλτερ Μπένγιαμιν...


...το οποίο πρωτοδιάβασα στο "Περί βιβλιοθηκών", πολύ αγαπημένο βιβλίο γεμάτο πολυαγαπημένα κείμενα (εκείνο του Ροΐδη είναι αξιολάτρευτο, ο Έκο καυστικός και διασκεδαστικός όπως πάντα, ξέρετε τώρα).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2013)

Για τον αγαπητό μας Εαρίωνα, εξαιρετικά.


Όλα ξεκίνησαν απ' αυτήν εδώ τη φωτογραφία. 
Ακολουθώντας σαν λαγωνικό τη λεζάντα που τη συνόδευε, βγήκα σε ένα μοναστήρι στην Πράγα, όπου είδα και έμαθα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα.

Κι εδώ βρήκα έναν εντυπωσιακό τρόπο να την επισκεφτεί κανείς εικονικά. Κάποια στιγμή θα ήθελα να ανήκω στους τυχερούς που την επισκέφτηκαν και πραγματικά. Πλησιάστε και κοιτάξτε τους χειρόγραφους τίτλους στις ράχες των βιβλίων. :wub:

Άντε μωρέ, με τις ταμπλέτες σας...:cheek:


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2013)

Γεια σου Μπερναρντίνα με τα ωραία σου! 

Ξέρεις τι μπορείς να κάνεις με τους τίτλους στις ράχες των βιβλίων; ... *Spine poetry* !






Spine poetry σαν αυτήν εδώ


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2013)

Or... poetry in motion στις άκρες των σελίδων!:up:


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2013)

Εμπνέομαι, αλλά δεν εχω χρόνο...
Μόλις τελειώσω τη δουλειά θα σας στείλω φωτο-ποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

*Ηλεβιβλία*

Έχω κάνει πολλές σκέψεις τον τελευταίο καιρό σε σχέση με τα ηλεβιβλία και ελπίζω να βρω και το χρόνο να τις μοιραστώ. Προς το παρόν, κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για την κίνηση των βιβλίων στη Βρετανία το 2013:

*Δύο εκατομμύρια αγόρασαν e-books για πρώτη φορά στη Βρετανία*
Η σταδιακή στροφή των αναγνωστών προς τα e-books έχει απτές συνέπειες στην αγορά συμβατικών βιβλίων σε χώρες όπως η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, όπου από τον Ιανουάριο έως τον Σεπτέμβριο της περασμένης χρονιάς δύο εκατομμύρια καταναλωτές αγόρασαν για πρώτη φορά τίτλους σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή.

Κατά 117 εκατ. ευρώ –ή 6,5%– μειώθηκαν τα έσοδα από τις πωλήσεις τυπωμένων βιβλίων στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο το 2013 σε σχέση με το 2012, σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία συλλογής δεδομένων Nielsen BookScan.

Για την ακρίβεια, ο συνολικός αριθμός τυπωμένων βιβλίων, που πωλήθηκαν το 2013, ανήλθε σε 183,9 εκατ., σημειώνοντας σχεδόν 10% μείωση σε σχέση με το 2012, όμως οι απώλειες των βιβλιοπωλών αντισταθμίστηκαν εν μέρει από την αύξηση στις τιμές των βιβλίων, που κυμάνθηκαν στα υψηλότερα επίπεδα των τελευταίων εννέα ετών. Hδη, η αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ Sainsbury’s έχει ανακοινώσει ότι εγκαταλείπει οριστικά την αγορά έντυπων βιβλίων μέσω της ιστοσελίδας της για να εστιάσει αποκλειστικά στα e-books. Οπως δήλωσε εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας στο BBC, η απόφαση ευθυγραμμίζεται με τη στροφή των διαδικτυακών καταναλωτών προς τα ψηφιακά προϊόντα.

Πάντως, το περιοδικό Bookseller εκτιμά πως η πτώση στην αγορά βιβλίων οφείλεται και στο γεγονός ότι το μπεστ σέλερ της E. L. James «Πενήντα αποχρώσεις του γκρι» απέφερε στον εκδότη του μόλις 1,68 εκατ. ευρώ το 2013. Το 2012, η επιτυχημένη τριλογία είχε σημειώσει ρεκόρ πωλήσεων και συνολικό τζίρο της τάξεως των 57 εκατ. ευρώ. Ο πιο δημοφιλής τίτλος του 2013 στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία ήταν η αυτοβιογραφία του σερ Αλεξ Φέργκιουσον, η οποία πούλησε περισσότερα από 800.000 αντίτυπα, ενώ τη δεύτερη θέση στη λίστα καταλαμβάνει το «Inferno» του Νταν Μπράουν με σχεδόν 641.000 αντίτυπα.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_08/01/2014_534943

Τι έγινε; Τι ξεφούσκωμα ήταν αυτό με τις _Αποχρώσεις_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τι έγινε; Τι ξεφούσκωμα ήταν αυτό με τις _Αποχρώσεις_;



Ε, παίζουν καλύτερες τσόντες στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

Πιο πολύ μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι το μπεστσέλερ της χρονιάς ήταν η αυτοβιογραφία (τρόπος του λέγειν αυτό-) ενός ποδοσφαιροανθρώπου. Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν ποιοί και πόσοι διαβάζουν τις αυτοβιογραφίες που κυκλοφορούν σωρηδόν στο ΗΒ. Τώρα ξέρω: όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Top Twenty του amazon.co.uk. Έχει κι άλλες εκπλήξεις (ή «εκπλήξεις») [αρκετές για να πλήξεις].
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/books/ref=pd_dp_ts_b_1

Για την αυτοβιογραφία του Φέργκιουσον, καμία έκπληξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

Αναρωτιέται κανείς αν το Mockingjay μπήκε εκεί επειδή αποτελεί «οιονεί διαιτητικό βιβλίο»...  :devil:


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

To τοπ τεν αποτελείται από εννέα βιβλία αδυνατίσματος και ένα αισθηματικό (?) μυθιστόρημα. Πέρασαν οι γιορτές και χρειάζεται δίαιτα, κι ένα Άρλεκιν να ξεχαστείς.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 21, 2014)

*Νορβηγία: Δωρεάν online όλα τα βιβλία!* 


Η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Νορβηγίας ανακοίνωσε ότι περισσότερα από 135.000 βιβλία περνάνε σε on-line σύστημα και θα αποδίδονται στους συγγραφείς τα πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα. Το καινοτόμο αυτό σύστημα θα διασφαλίζει εκδότες και συγγραφείς, η ψηφιοποίηση θα γίνει με τη συγκατάθεση των κατόχων των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και θα περιλαμβάνονται και μεταφράσεις ξένων βιβλίων. Το έργο είναι το πρώτο του είδους και θα διαθέτει δωρεάν διαδικτυακή πρόσβαση στα βιβλία ακόμα και σε αυτά που εμπίπτουν στον νόμο περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, η οποία στη Νορβηγία λήγει 70 έτη μετά το θάνατο του συγγραφέα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2014)

Τι ωραία κίνηση! Μακάρι να είχαμε αντίστοιχες πρωτοβουλίες κι ας κοστίζουν πολύ σε χρήμα για τα δικαιώματα και την διαδικασία ψηφιοποίησης. Ας πηγαίνει το χρήμα και σε κάτι που αξίζει, που έχει να κάνει με τον πολιτισμό και την παιδεία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2014)

...
Organizing the bookcase






This weekend we decided to organize the bookcase. It got a little out of hand.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2014)

...
The Joy of Books (What Happens in Bookstores at Night)






After organizing their own bookshelf earlier this year, Sean Ohlenkamp and wife Lisa re-doubled their efforts for Type Books in Toronto. After several sleepless nights of animating with a crew of over 20 people, the Joy of Books was born. Music composed especially for the short by Grayson Matthews.


Θυμίζει λίγο το _*The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore.*_


----------



## bernardina (Mar 19, 2014)

Pure magic! :wub:


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

*Αλυσίδα ντόμινο με βιβλία*

Mar 18, 2014
A Guinness World Record for a domino chain made of books was set by Czestochowa School of Economics in southern Poland.
The domino chain of five thousand books started from the school's gymnasium and led down corridors and on stairs.

Το σχετικό βιντεάκι εδώ.


Αλλά θα ποστάρω εδώ το βιντεάκι από το περσινό ρεκόρ, στη Βιβλιοθήκη του Σιάτλ.

Published on Jun 3, 2013

The Seattle Public Library launched the 2013 Summer Reading Program by setting a new world record for the longest book domino chain!

The books used to make this domino chain were either donated or are out of date and no longer in the library's collection. They are now being sold by the Friends of Seattle Public Library to help raise money for library programs and services.

No books were harmed during the filming of this video.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2014)

“the bynding of this booke is all that remains of my dear friende Jonas Wright, who was flayed alive by the Wavuma on the Fourth Day of August, 1632. King Mbesa did give me the book, it being one of poore Jonas chiefe possessions, together with ample of his skin to bynd it. Requiescat in pace.”


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2014)

Σαν θα πεθάνω γδάρτε με
να δέσετε βιβλία...

Αλλά έχω ένα δίλημμα: σε ποιον να πρωτοκληροδοτήσω τα - ανυπολόγιστης βεβαίως αξίας - θεμόδετα βιβλία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2014)

Αυτό με τους ογδομήντα λεξικαζαμίες που θα έχεις γράψει ως τότε, προσφέρομαι να το πάρω εγώ, ως πολύ πολύ νεότερος. :twit:


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2014)

Ευλόγου χρονικού διαστήματος διαρρεύσαντος και ουδενός πλειοδότου σπεύσαντος, το ως άνω θεμόδετον πόνημα λογίζεται κατακυρωθέν τω φιλτάτω Δόκτορι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2014)

...
Shelf-help (in a Shaun Sean Connery acshent accent):













Mind your eshshesh.  She shells Shea shells.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 4, 2014)

The most spectacular libraries in the world
Πχ:


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 6, 2017)

:lol: Τέλειο!



bernardina said:


> The most spectacular libraries in the world



Υπέροχες οι βιβλιοθήκες, πραγματικοί ναοί τής γνώσης (και ενίοτε της επιδειξιομανίας). Πάντως η λίστα παραλείπει κάτι: η διάσημη βιβλιοθήκη τής Σχολής Τέχνης της Γλασκώβης, της οποίας η φωτογραφία παρατίθεται εδώ, δυστυχώς καταστράφηκε το 2014...

(Μεγάλο κρίμα, αλλά ευτυχώς υπάρχουν λεπτομερή σχέδια του κτηρίου και η αποκατάσταση έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει.)


----------

